# Expensive spiders



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

Whats the most expensive commonly and easy to source kept spider , I was shocked when I saw a m.balfouri for £139 at a local shop all be it a world of water chain mind. And my local reptile shop has a fully grown t.blondi at £250 with a large exo. Are these two towards the top of the list price wise .

Thanks


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

£350.00 for an A/F P. metallica I see not so long ago.....


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

adult female Encycratella olivacea average around 400-450 and there are a few other species changing hands for more, but only between serious breeders and never appear on any lists until the 3rd generation


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

Blooming heck couldn't imagine spending £500 on a spider , I do fancy a p.metalica though


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Other than the above mentioned .... some of the considered 'expensive' spiders that come to mind are Poecilotheria smithi, Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica, Cyriopagopus spec. "Sulawesi" and Phormingochilus everetti.
-P


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

gaz2374 said:


> Blooming heck couldn't imagine spending £500 on a spider , I do fancy a p.metalica though


Michael Scheller has 1-2cm s'lings for 45 euros, which I thought was pretty good. I paid £110 for mine, a 3inch unsexed juvie. Moulted last month and looked more brown than blue. Sexed the moult an it's a male. Roll of the dice I suppose, can still go 50/50 when he matures so I'm not overly gutted.....Well maybe a bit :lol2:


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

sp1d8r said:


> Michael Scheller has 1-2cm s'lings for 45 euros, which I thought was pretty good. I paid £110 for mine, a 3inch unsexed juvie. Moulted last month and looked more brown than blue. Sexed the moult an it's a male. Roll of the dice I suppose, can still go 50/50 when he matures so I'm not overly gutted.....Well maybe a bit :lol2:


Nice one not sure when I will get one as I want lots and lots of others lol but it's on the increasingly large list.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

gaz2374 said:


> Nice one not sure when I will get one as I want lots and lots of others lol but it's on the increasingly large list.


The list are always never ending aren't they lol. I had over 100 a year ago, downsized to my favourite 25 when I moved house. Now I'm at about 45 en counting :2thumb: The thing about Michael schellers website is I go on to look for something in particular then spend bout 100 euros :lol2:


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

sp1d8r said:


> The list are always never ending aren't they lol. I had over 100 a year ago, downsized to my favourite 25 when I moved house. Now I'm at about 45 en counting :2thumb: The thing about Michael schellers website is I go on to look for something in particular then spend bout 100 euros :lol2:


Do you have a link , I take it he's German what's postage etc like from there


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

gaz2374 said:


> Do you have a link , I take it he's German what's postage etc like from there


Michael Scheller - Vogelspinnenzucht und Handel - Biete/For sale 

I think it says minimum international order is 50 euro.


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

Cheers matey will have a gander , does he charge postage ontop of the minimum order value or that included


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

gaz2374 said:


> Cheers matey will have a gander , does he charge postage ontop of the minimum order value or that included


Not sure man, I've never spent less than a ton :lol2:


----------

